
A brief history of intelligence, and what it means for the future of AI - beastibash
https://techerati.com/features-hub/opinions/a-brief-history-of-intelligence-and-what-it-means-for-the-future-of-ai/
======
simonh
I'm continually disappointed by how dumb I and humans generally are. My theory
is that we're only just barely intelligent in the general sense, on the basis
that we only recently developed a technological society and therefore the
intelligence to build one. After all, if we'd been smart enough to do it
earlier, we would have done so.

